# Membership Packs



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi Chaps

who deals with menbership packs?

I havent had one yet. :?

I need some flyers too.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak sorry for the delay.

Malcolm is our membership secretary and he ships the packs once payment has been received.

I see from the database that he has marked yours as shipped on 4th May. There have been a few enquiries about packs that were marked as shipped on that date that haven't yet arrived.

Malcolm is currently working overseas (and has been for a few weeks now), back occasionally at weekends. He doesn't have web access at the moment so we're all waiting for him to get back so we can get some definitive answers.

We'll get this sorted as soon as we can get in touch with Malcolm.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

blimey 

these flyers are going like hot cakes today!

Wak - until they arrive in the post (not sure who sends them, sorry  )

flyers in downloadable PDF


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Oooops..

spoke too soon..

Its arrived! Cheers


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

I have also not received my pack after waiting for several weeks 

Having posted this now it will be in the post when I get home :!:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Rosy

IM me your name & postcode and I'll check the status for you.

Graeme


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

See that always works......in the post when I got home! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wonder if this will work for me then...

I haven't won the jackpot of the lottery since I started playing it.

(Let's hope when I get back in on Sunday, there's a winning ticket waiting for me.


----------

